# مهندسين ساعدوني تكفون



## عمار غالب (16 نوفمبر 2008)

:11:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شباب ابي كتب وبرامج عن التبطين والتسميت وحسابااتهم وياليت تكون بالعربي تكفون ارجوكم مشان الله محتاجهم ضروري ومنتظر ردكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اكتب بالانكليزيه تحصل على جواب


----------



## ودمنصور3 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد قانون لحساب مساحه المثلث معلوميه الاضلاع فقط


----------



## عمار غالب (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الغالي حامد الحمداوي انا متشكر للردك ولن انا كنت اريد الموضوع الي كاتبه زميلنا فيصل الطائي حول الدوره المتقدمة للحفر في شركة نفط الجنوب في البصره حول تبطين وتسميت الابار وحساباتهم ولك مني فائق الشكر والتقدير ومنتظر منك الرد باسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83217.html
هذا ما تريد بالضبط ياعمار
وشكرا لك ياورده
وومكن ان تتصل بالاخ الطائي على البريد الخاص من خلال المنتدى


----------



## عمار غالب (18 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور اخوي حامد الحمداوي ع ردك وانا جدا ممنون للتواصلك بس ياخوي ما تطلع عندي الملفات يعني الي يطلع بس هذا يعني ما تظهر الملفات المرفقه 

الاخوة الاعزاء هذه هي الفصول الاربعة من دورة الحفر امتقدمة التي اقيمة في شركة نفط الجنوب بالبصرة وتشمل هذه الفصول:
1- معلومات عامة حول الصخور.
2- التبطين و التسميت و حساباتهم.
3- عصيان الانابيب.
4- مشاكل السجيل و معالجتها.
و اوعدكم ان ارفع باقي الفصول من تجي الكهرباء انشاء الله.


</b>
_التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة : فيصل الطائي بتاريخ 14-10-2008 الساعة 10:46 __a__m_

_والشي الثاني كيف اقدر اتصل بفيصل الطائي_


----------



## عمار غالب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وين الرد شباب


----------



## عمار غالب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شباب صايرلي اسبوع ومحد ساعدني لاحول الله


----------



## فيصل الطائي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاخ عمار غالب*

اخي العزيز عمار لقد قرأت رسالتك الخاصة و اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الاهتمام و بارك الله فيك و لكني اريد ان اقول لك و للاخوة الذين يشدهم الموضوع انني قد قمت بتعديل الموضوع بهدف ازاله الملفات لانها سببت لي مشكلات عديدة في الشركة التي اعمل بها و ردود افعال كثيرة كادة توصلني الى نتائج غير حسنة ولكن الله تعالى سهل لي ازالتها و ازالة مشاركات اخرى لانجوا بريشاتي و الخير في ما اختاره الله. على اي حال انا الان احاول ان ارفع لك بعض الملفات التي قد تكون مفيدة لك مع كل اعتذاري و اسفي عن التقصير.


----------



## فيصل الطائي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

حاولت قبل ثواني ان ارفعلك بعض الملفات و لكني احتجت الى برنامج ضغط الملفات لان حجمها كبير. اعتذر جدا و اوعدك ان ارفعها بالجمعة القادمة انشاء الله . اود ان انبهكم اخوتي الى ان زميلنا راشد البلوشي قد رفع ما لا يقل عن خمسة عشر ملف بي دي اف دفعة واحدة كلها تناولت مشاكل السمنت بالتفصيل لذلك لا داعي لاعادة رفعها و ما عليك يا اخ عمار الا ان تراجع مشاركات الزميل راشد البلوشي, و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## فيصل الطائي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*اضافات و هيدرولية السمنت و الفواصل الكيميائية*

اخذ هذه الملفات المتوفرة معي حاليا عسا ان تفيدك و انشالله افيدك اكثر اسبوع القادم


----------



## عمار غالب (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوي فيصل الطائي انا جدا جدا اشكر منك لان وضحت لي امور انا كنت جاهلها حول الحسابات المختبريه والاضافات الكيميائيه ومنتظر منك المزيد وخاصة كما وعدتني يوم الجمعه وترى خويك يعمل بهيئة الحقول قسم العمليات الفنية لذا هذا الموضوع جدا يفيدني ولك مني فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## فيصل الطائي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*اوكي*

والله هسة كاعد احاول ارفعلك ملفات بس الخط موزين اقرا الرسالة الخاصه الدزيتهة لاميلك.


----------

